# Vinyl cutter JOY`s



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello! I'm a newbie right here and I have registered here only 5 minutes ago. Itš all because i'm in panic . 

So, i have JOY'S vinyl cutter. In completion there were cables and CD's. It all was ok, till I wanted to cut something out. 

I was connected cutter to my pc, made file in COREL DRAW 12, matched outline colour black and 0,001 point thin. Also all was curved and grouped. 

Cutter started to cut, cutted out 2 objects, and than made a diagonal line trought all vinyl which was set in cutter. 

Than i tried included CD, which includes ARTCUT programm, but with that programm cutter is not working already. 

So i tried SIGNCUT, which also cutted out 2 objects and than made a diagonal line trought all vinyl. 

And it is like that all the time. 

I don't know what to do.
I have Windows XP. 

Maybe someone had something similar, and can tell me what should i do? 

Thanks, and sorry, if this kind of topic already was there.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I am not familiar with the Joy cutter.

It could be a node that you need to delete in Corel Draw. Have you checked your images, or tried using a different image just to test?


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, i have checked many files, clicked WIREFRAME there is no one cross with lines or something like that...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you tried just drawing a simple rectangle or circle, and cutting that?


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, i have tried that, and there were no problems making one big rectangle with many figures inside. Also if i put only 3 logos in one time to cut, it cuts them, but when i put more, for example, 10 logos, in each logo 9 letters, then it cuts 3-4 logos, and makes diagonal line throught all vinyl, and sometimes continues cutting in some different place... 

I tried to add picture, to explain this situation...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you take a picture of your cut vinyl, or is this the screenshot for what you are cutting?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

looks like the problem is in the design...can you 'ungroup' and take out the line... Have you tried just re-creating and see what happens


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> looks like the problem is in the design...can you 'ungroup' and take out the line... Have you tried just re-creating and see what happens


I agree. If that is a screenshot of what your are designing, then it's easy to see where the line is that it is cutting.


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

No no no... This picture is my hand made picture, to explain, what is happening when cutter is cutting. This is not a screen shot. 
I understand, that this line is a problem, and only what i have to do is only remove this line..  

But see, this is my screen-shot, in wireframe in coreldraw12. (quality is not very good, but i hope, that u will see ) -->


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Idejudruka said:


> No no no... This picture is my hand made picture, to explain, what is happening when cutter is cutting. This is not a screen shot.
> I understand, that this line is a problem, and only what i have to do is only remove this line..
> 
> But see, this is my screen-shot, in wireframe in coreldraw12. (quality is not very good, but i hope, that u will see ) -->


There has to be something in there when you copy to create more that is causing this. Try to pin down at which point this happens. You say when you cut 3 logos, it's fine. I would begin there and see where this line begins cutting.

Is this text you typed in or did you import this somehow?


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

This text is converted from Illustrator, to pdf and to Corel draw. But i have tried also different kind of files to cut, but always it makes a line somewhere...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

does the cutter do other files okay...is it just the one file?? if so there is something in the file that has the line. why are you taking from illustrator to pdf to corel? You should be able to import the illustrator file directly into Corel unless the illustrator program used is newer than Corel12. In which case you should have the source save the illustrator files in version 8 or lower...then you should be able to bring directly into Corel via import command

it sounds like there is something going on during the triple import


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Idejudruka said:


> Hello! I'm a newbie right here and I have registered here only 5 minutes ago. Itš all because i'm in panic .
> 
> So, i have JOY'S vinyl cutter. In completion there were cables and CD's. It all was ok, till I wanted to cut something out.
> 
> ...



You said it cut 2 objects and then a diagonal line? So the 2 objects that it cut out, were they part of your design?

If they weren't part of your design, perhaps your cutting in TEST mode. Check that out.


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, these 2 objects were part of my design. It cutted out 18 letters, and when he started to cut out 19th letter in one moment it made a diagonal line...


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> does the cutter do other files okay...is it just the one file?? if so there is something in the file that has the line. why are you taking from illustrator to pdf to corel? You should be able to import the illustrator file directly into Corel unless the illustrator program used is newer than Corel12. In which case you should have the source save the illustrator files in version 8 or lower...then you should be able to bring directly into Corel via import command
> 
> it sounds like there is something going on during the triple import


Yes, illustrator is CS4 and i can't import it in corel draw 12. About saving in older version of illustrator i have forgot a little bit, but yesterday i tried to type in corel draw 10 lines with text, curved them, maked outline 0,001 points, no fill and send to cutter... After 5 lines with text it made a diagonal line trought half of vinyl, and than continued cutting...


----------



## kingrabbit (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not familar with the Joy cutter,
but from my experience,
it is maybe the RAM memory of the plotter mainboard,
as for big designs,
the memory may be not powerful enough for processing the file,
and also it is proved as when you just output some simple designs,
it can cut well.


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

Mhmm... I have read information about hp, and maybe it can help also me? 

qouting -->
If you experience "Out of memory" problems when plotting a large drawing on your HP DesignJet plotter, either add RAM to your plotter or set the processing option.

In the Windows Start menu go to Settings > Printers. Right-click the plotter and select Properties. Set the driver to Process Document In Computer (most often in the Advanced tab). Your plot will be now processed on your computer, not in the plotter memory.

Only, now i have problem with that - where is that "Process Document In Computer." I can't find it in printer poperties...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Anything's worth a shot. Who manufactures Joy? I would try and contact them. If it is a ram issue, they would know and be able to tell you how to work around it.


----------



## kingrabbit (Apr 23, 2010)

as a simple understanding of the ram memory porblem,
maybe you can have a try to divide the big file into several parts for output,
as to cut some simple files is okay,
so with parts of the big design, the Joy plotter should be able to cut successfully.
good luck and wish your good news.


----------



## hudsonhicks (May 3, 2010)

Hi, if you havent solved your problem yet, try saving your work as eps cs2 file from illustrator and drag n drop in to coreldraw.
hoped i helped.


----------



## YBSad (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just learning how to use graphic design software - and not very well! - but I did read somewhere that if you are using a trial version v a full version of your software, you will get lines through the output.

Don't know if this helps...


----------

